# Look what we found wandering the streets



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

My mom took some pictures of him. He is just so friendly he jumped right into my moms car when she called him. He is dirty and matted as expected from being out on the streets. He has a collar but no tags. He has been loose in the neighboorhood since friday. The last picture is of him with me this morning in the car. I dropped him off at the groomers I figured that would be a good starting point.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hopefully someone will claim him...if not sounds like you might have a new family member....


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh, he is really a cutie. Has he been checked for a microchip?


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I really really hope his owners are actually looking for him and not that he has been abandoned. Poor little guy, he must be so scared and hungry if he's been wandering since Friday. I know if it was me who had lost my dog I would be frantic and nothing would calm me down until I found him


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is adorable! Are you going to keep him if the owners aren't found?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

MoonDog said:


> Oh, he is really a cutie. Has he been checked for a microchip?


I have not gotten him checked yet for a microchip. I wanted him to be fresh and clean and then I will drop by the vets office to get him checked for a microchip.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

pippersmom said:


> I really really hope his owners are actually looking for him and not that he has been abandoned. Poor little guy, he must be so scared and hungry if he's been wandering since Friday. I know if it was me who had lost my dog I would be frantic and nothing would calm me down until I found him


He was a little scared but he just followed my mom everywhere. She feed him and he slept very comfortable. He was a little skinny but nothing some TLC cant take care of. I agree I would be frantic also I would be posting flyiers everywhere.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

donnad said:


> He is adorable! Are you going to keep him if the owners aren't found?


 
Well I am not sure yet. I have to see how my bailey girl acts around him. You know she is the little diva of the house.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

How cute  So glad your mom stopped! I always pray that if Gus or Gracie got lost (heaven forbid!) someone would stop for them!

You could call the local animal shelters and see if anyone has reported a missing dog.

Also check craigslist. A lot of people will post missing dog ads there.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

What a cutie pie!! Good thing you found him!! It would be great if you added a new addition to the family if his owner isn't looking for him.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Awwwwwwwwwww..... I am so happy that he ran into you and your mom. Hopefully the vet will find a micro chip and he can be returned to his owner. Have you called the local shelters to see if the owner reported him missing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Gosh did he find the right person!!! I agree about Craig's List. I remember rescue finding a pup in NM and I found the owners on Craig's List and they were able to reunite him. Google Craig's List in your area and lost and found pets or even Maltese in that. Good luck either way and thanks for saving him.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe it's fate, Becky! But if you decide you want to find him a new home, I'm happy to help you network him, I'm from Houston too. Please post his post grooming pix!! How big is he?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Aww, Becky. Thank you for being you.
xoxoxoxoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

StevieB said:


> Maybe it's fate, Becky! But if you decide you want to find him a new home, I'm happy to help you network him, I'm from Houston too. Please post his post grooming pix!! How big is he?


I will defenitly post his pictures. He is ready at the groomers so I will be headed to pick him up shortly. He is a little bit bigger than Bailey I am gonna assume he is a maltipoo because his hair is wavy.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Gosh did he find the right person!!! I agree about Craig's List. I remember rescue finding a pup in NM and I found the owners on Craig's List and they were able to reunite him. Google Craig's List in your area and lost and found pets or even Maltese in that. Good luck either way and thanks for saving him.


 
I have already looked thru craigslist and I have not found any posting for a lost dog  in my moms area.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Maybe it's fate, Becky! But if you decide you want to find him a new home, I'm happy to help you network him, I'm from Houston too. Please post his post grooming pix!! How big is he?


You know what, both of you rock! After reading the other post about Rosie and feeling all sad, you two have restored my faith in people and how we treat animals. Thank you...and can't wait to see cleaned up pictures (and hope really bad that Bailey likes him!).


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

LuvMyBoys said:


> You know what, both of you rock! After reading the other post about Rosie and feeling all sad, you two have restored my faith in people and how we treat animals. Thank you...and can't wait to see cleaned up pictures (and hope really bad that Bailey likes him!).


I'm with Laura! I am always saying how horrible people are and how can people be like but then you realize there are so many wonderful people, like Becky and her Mom for picking this boy up, and Celeta for offering to help if he needs to find a home. I can't wait to see in him all cleaned up. He is cute dirty so I'm sure he is going to be so adorable all groomed!! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would also be careful about advertising lost dog---you need some kind of proof of who his real owner is.


----------



## Patsy Heck (Jun 10, 2011)

I have a friend who found an elderly Bichon. She too looked everywhere for the owners. It makes me ill to think someone just discards them but they can't tell you where they've been. How does this happen? So sad. My friend had Angel for a couple years. She loved her so much she immediately adopted another one.I can't wait to see the after pictures of this cutie.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Yes, be careful, I'm not sure I'd post his photo. I agree, the owner should have proof.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I would also be careful about advertising lost dog---you need some kind of proof of who his real owner is.


I have to agree with Sandi. This fluff baby looks as though he might have been out on the streets for a while. And, maybe I shouldn't make assumptions ... but, if my Snowball, God forbid, was missing ... flyers and his picture would be all over the place. 

Becky, I can't wait to see the pictures after his grooming. He looks adorable ... bless his heart. And, bless you and your mother, too!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

If you do post, ask caller or person to describe the collar!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awww...sweet little man. I can't wait to see post groom pics! I'm sure you will do all in your power to find his home...if he has a good home and they are looking for him. If not, gosh I hope Bailey likes him and he likes her. :wub:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

and I forgot to add, he is adorable! and so lucky that you found him. It would be wondferful if you can find his home.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

If he has any identifying marks, have them identify them. When Jason lost Sadie in Montana and a shelter got her as a stray .I described the bald spot on her tail. They didn't lost a picture...so they knew she was Jason's.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh what an absolute doll that just knew yall were a family he could trust. So he's cute and smart too! I agree with everything that's been posted. Place the ads for found dog, but don't give anything away ~ keep it crazy vague. If the real owner gives a fiddle than they will be posting signs and having everyone they know look for ads that maybe possibly could be their baby. Keep us posted. Lifting up a prayer praise for you and your Mom!


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I found a dog while on a walk and I put up posters but with very little info. Basically that I found a small dog on this day, my cell, and home phone. The owners called a couple hours later and described the dog to me, It was a very happy ending. The dog had slipped out of the garage after a bath and did not have his collar on.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

I feel like if this sweetie has been on the streets for awhile... and there's no microchip, no ID tag, no posters/fliers/internet postings indicate that his owners are not looking for him... IMO I'd say that's fair grounds to keep this little cutie  If they truly cared about the dog, they'd be looking.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I agree with Courtney. If this poor baby was out on the streets for so many days than his owners probably are not looking for him. So sad. He sure looks like a sweet pup and hopefully it will work out for him to be with you. If not at least he is safe until he finds a home. So happy you found him before he got hurt. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Many years ago my friend rescued an adorable Yorkie. She couldn't keep her with her nasty Rottweiler so I took her. I seriously believed that she had wondered away from a home with very old people who were not capable of taking care of her. Maybe that is the situation that your baby came from...old people who are hardly able to take care of themselves...have no knowledge of Craig's list or ID chips or how to find their lost dog. I hope that her people aren't grieving, with no clue what do do. But, I am so happy that she found her way to a kind loving soul...who knows what to do.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

OMG!!! He's cute as a bug! 

Through the years, I've stopped for many doggies running around. I would pull over, get out, crinkle up a piece of paper, so they would think it was a treat, and run to me. I would grab them, hug them, take them home, and put up posters (without a pic). Oh goodness, I felt so stupid when I bathed one, and his owner came over saying he was standing there, waiting for his dog to poop, when I picked him up. He was on the phone, and knew me, so just came over after his business call ~ :HistericalSmiley:

I can't wait to see the "after" pics. Keep us updated please :wub:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

3Maltmom said:


> OMG!!! He's cute as a bug!
> 
> Through the years, I've stopped for many doggies running around. I would pull over, get out, crinkle up a piece of paper, so they would think it was a treat, and run to me. I would grab them, hug them, take them home, and put up posters (without a pic). Oh goodness, I felt so stupid when I bathed one, and his owner came over saying he was standing there, waiting for his dog to poop, when I picked him up. He was on the phone, and knew me, so just came over after his business call ~ :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I can't wait to see the "after" pics. Keep us updated please :wub:


Deb, it sounds like leaving a fluff unattended near you is like leaving a sandwich on the coffee table near a dog! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I hope he can be reunited with his owners......(well if they are truly good owners and are missing him). 

Can't wait to see his "after" pics!!!


I Just keep thinking if one of my dogs got lost....:w00t: :huh: :w00t:....well not everyone is like us though. 

One time on Judge Judy, I saw where a person had lost their dog and someone else had found him...and kept him. It was like a year or so later when the original owner spotted and recognized him. Judge Judy just told the new owner to put the dog down (to see who he would go to). That little dog zoomed over to his original owner. Everyone in the courtroom was crying with happiness. .....ummm don't know why I just said that, it just popped into my head. :blush:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

The A Team said:


> I hope he can be reunited with his owners......(well if they are truly good owners and are missing him).
> 
> Can't wait to see his "after" pics!!!
> 
> ...





You're funny, Pat


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

This little one walking into your life Becky, couldn't happen to a better fluff! I hope all works out! He's a cutie and I'm sure that he feels safe now.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*UPDATE: Look what we found wandering the streets*

These are the after pics of him. He seems to favor a maltese/schnauzer mix. He is so friendly and is a very relaxed dog. I can only think he did belong to someone at somepoint and time due to his friendly attitude and he is just so calm. Bailey did not want to have anything to do with him  and to be honest he did not pay her any attention either. I gave him a confortis pill for his fleas and bathed him again once I got him to my house. You know I went to the vet to buy the confortis pill but I completely forgot to get him scanned for a microchip so I will be doing that today.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Awww, he's so cute. What a happy little face! And he and Bailey ignoring each other is better than grrring each other, right? A friendship can be built on that, can't it? Listen to me, trying to get you to keep him before you even know if you can find his owners! I am bad!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Is he neutered? He looks great!!! If someone does claim him, they're in for a surprise!!! A fresh groom and flea pill preventive! Gee, I might send my three to Texas for a while and say that they got "lost" on your street!!! LOL


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Furbabies mom said:


> Is he neutered? He looks great!!! If someone does claim him, they're in for a surprise!!! A fresh groom and flea pill preventive! Gee, I might send my three to Texas for a while and say that they got "lost" on your street!!! LOL


 
LOL you are to funny send them over I will have them all ready by the time you claim them back:HistericalSmiley:Nope he is not neutered but he is a gentleman he did not try to hump Bailey at all:thumbsup:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Aww he looks sweet. That's great that they are getting along - ignoring each other is a good thing. Poor little guy finally has a chance to feel comfortable and nap.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He looks simply marvelous after his groom! What a cutie :wub:


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

He looks adorable! :wub: 

I'm glad that you and your mom found him. If it was another person, we don't know if the poor little guy would be treated with the same love and care...Hopefully his original owners are responsible enough to look for him. But if they're not 'good owners' then I really hope they don't find him so maybe he can move in with you and Bailey...if you want him, that is. (Who could not want that cutie though?) :innocent:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Becky - he's so handsome. :wub: Talk about sure cleaning up good!! Gosh I'm so split with my feelings. I know sometimes horrible things happen that split people up from their pets with them running away, far away and they could look horrible after being on the streets and if he was my boy I would be frantic. On the other hand, he could have just been turned out onto the streets :smcry:so I'm anxious for the microchip search to be done and over. I think if he isn't someone else's he just could be meant for you and found you and Bailey. Love that he's being a gentleman -- at least he may well not have been used as a breeding dog if he's not interested.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He cleaned up very nicely....he is adorable!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

That little guy was out on the street a looong time to get that shaggy & dirty, I'm not sure the previous owner should be getting him back!! It's been long enough that whoever lost him has probably given up on finding him if ever they tried.

Were his nails very long, his foot pad hair very long? He's been out there quite a while is my guess.

He's a cute little guy; I think he deserves a new lease on life.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh my what a cute sweet face. It would be hard for me to give him up. :blush:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Malt Shoppe said:


> That little guy was out on the street a looong time to get that shaggy & dirty, I'm not sure the previous owner should be getting him back!! It's been long enough that whoever lost him has probably given up on finding him if ever they tried.
> 
> Were his nails very long, his foot pad hair very long? He's been out there quite a while is my guess.
> 
> He's a cute little guy; I think he deserves a new lease on life.


 
His nails were long and his pads feel so rough. I am in agreement with you that he has been roaming the streets for awhile. I drove thru the neighborhood this morning again just to see if I saw any signs of a missing dog put nope nothing


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh you are such an angel :wub::wub: he is aadorably handsome :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

The A Team said:


> I hope he can be reunited with his owners......(well if they are truly good owners and are missing him).
> 
> Can't wait to see his "after" pics!!!
> 
> ...


Hahahha that is too funny!!! I think you should keep him


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

He's very handsome!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow what a totally handsome man!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Does anyone know how far Kryss (munchkin1616) lives from Hou,TX?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pm'd you.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> Pm'd you.


Thank you


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow he sure cleaned up nice, what a cute face!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

He sure is handsome!! And seems like a really good boy!! It is not a bad thing that Bailey and him are ignoring each other. They may become buds once the adjustment period is over if you decide to keep him. What are you calling him?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

lmillette said:


> He sure is handsome!! And seems like a really good boy!! It is not a bad thing that Bailey and him are ignoring each other. They may become buds once the adjustment period is over if you decide to keep him. What are you calling him?


 
I started calling him Lucky :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Sounds perfect!! Because is one lucky guy for sure!!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I would not be so quick to judge. You don't know what really happened. The dog could have wandered off a long way from where he originally lived. In that case flyers don't help. Not every body is computer and internet sawy. They might not know about Craigslist. When your dog gets missing the first thing you do is look in the area closest to your home. Vets close to your home. You don't expect your dog to have wandered off farter. And when it comes to collars and tags it is not a sure thing too. I remember the case of Maltese running away from a hotel room in Phoenix. He had a collar and tags. But when he was found the collar and tags where gone. The only way the person who found the dog could find the owner was because the dog was microchipped. If the dog came from an environment where he was maltreated he would not act that way. So there is a good chance that he is coming from a loving home that is missing him. One of the chihuahuas my daughter adopted from the shelter is an escape artist. He escaped from HER place a few times. She was lucky that each time somebody in the neighborhood caught him and he still had his tags. We suspect that this is what happened with the original owners. The dog is too friendly to come from a bad environment.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree. I think that you really need him checked for a chip at the vet or at a shelter where they have the universal readers. That's the best way to proceed.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

An unneutered dog might go wandering far and wide. I've heard of dogs getting away from petsitters while the owner is away and then the petsitter doesn't do enough to try to get it back. 

I recommend that you report him found, to the public animal control/shelter facilities in your city, nearby cities, and your county, and if you are near a county line, to the neighboring county. 

They should be able to tell you what the required "hold" time is before you can consider him legally abandoned and yours to keep or give to someone else. 

I worried about my Butchie, who I bailed out of a public shelter and then found out he had a microchip! But thank heavens, the original owners told the microchip company they relinquished ownership of him and so he's mine! He has housebreaking challenges, which is probably why they did't want him back. 

Good luck!

He looks wonderful now, and bless you for helping him!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Well he has no microchip.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Hmmmmm, so whatcha gonna do now?


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I dont know :smpullhair:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Awwww... what a conundrum. Guard your heart and think of him as a foster for right now. And then just see how things go while you see if his owners turn up.

This does make me a bit nervous. I don't keep collars and ID tags on mine on a regular basis. They are micro chipped but if they ever wandered out of the house, it could look like they didn't have an owner. Soon after the move, Dad didn't get the front door latched and thankfully I happened to notice. Jett was out in the front yard 'taking care of business'. My heart just stopped. Now I'm pretty sure Jett would have come back in the house on his own, but...had there been a bunny or squirrel...he would have chased it and I don't know if he could find his way home.


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Crystal my Bailey never wears her collar at home. Although she is microchipped I dont know if she would be returned to me cause she is so darn cute.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine wear their collars all the time too and they're chipped. All fluffs are so cute , it would take a wonderful person to return them....


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Tessa was found wandering the streets of Milwaukee in the middle of February. Her temperament is so wonderful that she had to have had a loving home at one time, and yet there she was, a stray with a broken leg. She's also such an escape artist that mine have collar and tags at all times even though they are chipped.

This little guy is a handsome little dude! I agree, consider him a foster for a while and see what transpires!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

My dogs don't have collars, basically at all. I would be a nervous wreck if they got lost. Definitely find out what the time limit is for an owner to come forward and make some calls to see if anyone has reported little Lucky missing. In the meantime try to see him as a foster but definitely give him love because I bet it has been a while since he has had love!! Keep us posted on him.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

He is so cute after his clean up! The fact that he's not neutered or chipped and there are no posters out tells me maybe he's been dumped. And you're an angel. But I'd also like to just chime in that as fun as it is for all of us to say "keep him!", we're not the ones living with it, and it is a big decision to take on another fluff, and you should not feel any pressure to keep him. I have come to realize, especially today signing up for pet insurance, that taking on another dog is a big commitment - and a big expense. We have just one dog and I can assure you, unless Jesus comes down from Heaven and performs a miracle in front of my husband to prove we should have another dog, we ain't gettin' one!!! haha. So my point is, don't feel you have to keep him if it doesn't feel right. I'd probably contact some rescues and tell them you'll foster if they'll do the screening, pay the vet bills, etc. And of course I will help you network! Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that you're not a big heel if you don't keep him. xoxo


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Great advice Celeta. I agree, I don't think anyone would think badly of you if you decide not to keep him as you have done so much for him already. If the owners aren't found, contacting a rescue and offering to foster would be a great route to go. And Celeta may be able to help with that.  Keep us posted on this sweet boy!!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

StevieB said:


> He is so cute after his clean up! The fact that he's not neutered or chipped and there are no posters out tells me maybe he's been dumped. And you're an angel. But I'd also like to just chime in that as fun as it is for all of us to say "keep him!", we're not the ones living with it, and it is a big decision to take on another fluff, and you should not feel any pressure to keep him. I have come to realize, especially today signing up for pet insurance, that taking on another dog is a big commitment - and a big expense. We have just one dog and I can assure you, unless Jesus comes down from Heaven and performs a miracle in front of my husband to prove we should have another dog, we ain't gettin' one!!! haha. So my point is, don't feel you have to keep him if it doesn't feel right. I'd probably contact some rescues and tell them you'll foster if they'll do the screening, pay the vet bills, etc. And of course I will help you network! Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that you're not a big heel if you don't keep him. xoxo


Perfectly said Celeta. Becky, what you have done so far for this little guy is fantastic. I agree that his owner does not want him. Cleaning him up and now finding him a furever home is great. Thank you for doing that much. Do not feel guilty by giving him up to someone that can care for him.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

If you can't keep him, we all know you will find someone great who will give him an amazing home


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

StevieB said:


> He is so cute after his clean up! The fact that he's not neutered or chipped and there are no posters out tells me maybe he's been dumped. And you're an angel. But I'd also like to just chime in that as fun as it is for all of us to say "keep him!", we're not the ones living with it, and it is a big decision to take on another fluff, and you should not feel any pressure to keep him.  I have come to realize, especially today signing up for pet insurance, that taking on another dog is a big commitment - and a big expense. We have just one dog and I can assure you, unless Jesus comes down from Heaven and performs a miracle in front of my husband to prove we should have another dog, we ain't gettin' one!!! haha. So my point is, don't feel you have to keep him if it doesn't feel right. I'd probably contact some rescues and tell them you'll foster if they'll do the screening, pay the vet bills, etc. And of course I will help you network! Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that you're not a big heel if you don't keep him. xoxo


What she said


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

StevieB said:


> He is so cute after his clean up! The fact that he's not neutered or chipped and there are no posters out tells me maybe he's been dumped. And you're an angel. But I'd also like to just chime in that as fun as it is for all of us to say "keep him!", we're not the ones living with it, and it is a big decision to take on another fluff, and you should not feel any pressure to keep him. I have come to realize, especially today signing up for pet insurance, that taking on another dog is a big commitment - and a big expense. We have just one dog and I can assure you, unless Jesus comes down from Heaven and performs a miracle in front of my husband to prove we should have another dog, we ain't gettin' one!!! haha. So my point is, don't feel you have to keep him if it doesn't feel right. I'd probably contact some rescues and tell them you'll foster if they'll do the screening, pay the vet bills, etc. And of course I will help you network! Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that you're not a big heel if you don't keep him. xoxo


:goodpost:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Agree totally, if you can't keep him ,you shouldn't feel bad. You and your mom rescued him and now the highest act of love is to find him a home..wherever that may be. You have to think of Bailey too.
I wanted to keep my step son's two large dogs, Sadie and Tasha,they were like my grand babies...but they were too rambunctious around my older and smaller fluffs.
I know the folks who adopted them and they're so great. Plus we get visitation....

Whatever the result, you and your mom did a great job and you saved a life, the most noble thing you can do! Who knows, he might get adopted by someone on SM or the adoptors might join SM....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Thank you ladies ya'll sure know how to make someone feel good :grouphug:


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

StevieB said:


> He is so cute after his clean up! The fact that he's not neutered or chipped and there are no posters out tells me maybe he's been dumped. And you're an angel. But I'd also like to just chime in that as fun as it is for all of us to say "keep him!", we're not the ones living with it, and it is a big decision to take on another fluff, and you should not feel any pressure to keep him. I have come to realize, especially today signing up for pet insurance, that taking on another dog is a big commitment - and a big expense. We have just one dog and I can assure you, unless Jesus comes down from Heaven and performs a miracle in front of my husband to prove we should have another dog, we ain't gettin' one!!! haha. So my point is, don't feel you have to keep him if it doesn't feel right. I'd probably contact some rescues and tell them you'll foster if they'll do the screening, pay the vet bills, etc. And of course I will help you network! Anyway, I just wanted to tell you that you're not a big heel if you don't keep him. xoxo


Perfectly said Celeta! 

Becky we support you no matter what and think you are a hero for all you have done for little Lucky. Thank you for sharing this rescue with us and keeping us posted.


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Lucky would make some family very happy!


----------



## AmberLuvMaltese (May 30, 2011)

Wow, the difference between the first pictures and the last one is incredible! He looks like a changed person .. er, dog! Just a question, if it's a he, why'd ya give him the girly pink bows? Do you want him to grow up with gender confusion?


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

What an adorable face!!! :heart::heart::heart:

Bless you and your Mom for taking good care of him.

He must have been so scared and who knows how long he has been out there.

You and your mom are Maltese Angels in my book!:wub::wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

AmberLuvMaltese said:


> Wow, the difference between the first pictures and the last one is incredible! He looks like a changed person .. er, dog! Just a question, if it's a he, why'd ya give him the girly pink bows? Do you want him to grow up with gender confusion?


The maltese in the pink bows is actually BAILEY my girl malt. The picture is my SIGGY picture.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks you for helping this precious fluff :wub: :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wondering how things are going!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Just wondering how things are going!


Well where should I start.. I had actaully found Lucky a home last week with a co-worker of my dad. Well when I told my BF that we had found Lucky a home he started asking all these questions :blink: . So once he started asking all the questions I sort of had a feeling that he was gonna tell me he wanted to keep Lucky :w00t:. Well I was kindof right he said he wanted to Lucky to go to someone we knew and talked to on a daily basis so we could make sure he was getting treated right and groomed. Well it's Monday now and this weekend my BF went out and bought Lucky a new harness and lead and his first set of shots. So needless to say Lucky is still with us and I am pretty sure he is not going anywhere anytime soon inless my BF finds Lucky a home with someone we talk to on a daily basis. My Bailey girl is still feeling jealous and does not want to be near Lucky. I really hope that changes because its alot of work trying to keep both dogs happy. My mom has agreed to dog sit Lucky while were gone on vacation and Bailey is staying with my cousin. I really hope Bailey does not feel abandon with a new dog coming into the picture and us leaving her for 6 days in an unfamiliar enviroment. (she has never stayed with my cousin and has never been to her house) So thats where were at right now. Lucky is safe and happy and Bailey is safe but not to happy :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I was going to check in on Lucky today. Were just uncertain of your dad's co-worker? It has been a short amount of time that Lucky has been with you, even though it has probably seemed like a long time to you. Bailey may still come around. It takes time for these arrangements to work itself out for dogs. Sometimes dogs instantly love each other and are the bestest friends and other times it’s a process. Keep us post on the fella. And maybe post a few more pics of him. :wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

lmillette said:


> I was going to check in on Lucky today. Were just uncertain of your dad's co-worker? It has been a short amount of time that Lucky has been with you, even though it has probably seemed like a long time to you. Bailey may still come around. It takes time for these arrangements to work itself out for dogs. Sometimes dogs instantly love each other and are the bestest friends and other times it’s a process. Keep us post on the fella. And maybe post a few more pics of him. :wub:


 
I dont want to say I was uncertain about my dads co-worker. I personally dont know her. I think my BF had legit questions for example (has this person ever owned a small breed before? does this person know Lucky is to be an inside dog? does this person know Lucky will need to be groomed? does this person have small kids?). I think my BF just wants Lucky to be with someone we know personally. I cant blame him we just want Lucky to have a happy life from here on out. Lucky and my BF have this bromance going on:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

What a lucky dog Lucky is---angels watching over him for sure.
Your BF sounds right on target---kudos to him for caring. It sounds like he may be bonding already! Wishing what is best for all!


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

A nice update! I think your BF is very wise.  And I agree it sometimes takes dogs a while to work things out and get used to each other, and then they may become the best friends ever!


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

mss said:


> A nice update! I think your BF is very wise.  And I agree it sometimes takes dogs a while to work things out and get used to each other, and then they may become the best friends ever!


I hope they do become best friends eventually.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I think that Lucky is in good hands :wub:

I hope and assume tnat Bailey will warm up by time. 

When Snowy Came into my life, we had Melon (female poodle) already. She was acting just like you describe Bailey towards Lucky. With time, she warmed up for him.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Bromance. LOL, that's cute. I'm sure your BF is enjoying having another "guy" to hang out with. Hopefully he will let you get him neutered! Hehe. I'm glad you're taking your time. Sounds like things are working out!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Love the bromance going on. :wub: I really do love that your BF cares so much and I like that you're playing it by ear. I think your BF might really want him for your family so that you'll each have a cute white dog.:chili::chili:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

Susan I think your right he must want his on white fluffy dog. Lol


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

Lucky is definitely one lucky dog! You and your BF will make such good parents! :wub:


----------

